# I've played Haydn's Trumpet Concerto with myself



## Rikard Peterson (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi!

These days when orchestra rehearsals and concerts are cancelled, I'll have to be my own orchestra. I recorded the first part of Haydn's Trumpet Concerto, playing all instruments. (Well, I replaced some instruments that I can't play well enough with others, so there are clarinets instead of the high strings, saxes instead of flute, oboe and cello, and a tuba as bass.)






I hope you like it! (I hope you don't mind me posting this as my first post on this forum. (The description of the subforum says "...maybe a clip of you playing your instrument!")


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Unbelievable, it's wonderful seen as your all on your own.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Impressive. It is almost as if they all know exactly what the others are thinking.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Great! Better than I could manage in 1000 years. Not that that is saying much.


----------



## Maco (Jun 26, 2020)

Yep! Nice one and the socks too! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rikard Peterson (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rikard Peterson said:


> Hi!
> 
> These days when orchestra rehearsals and concerts are cancelled, I'll have to be my own orchestra. I recorded the first part of Haydn's Trumpet Concerto, playing all instruments. (Well, I replaced some instruments that I can't play well enough with others, so there are clarinets instead of the high strings, saxes instead of flute, oboe and cello, and a tuba as bass.)
> 
> ...


Only 13 likes?

Sharing on my FB timeline. Let's get that up another dozen.


----------



## Rikard Peterson (Jun 16, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Only 13 likes?
> 
> Sharing on my FB timeline. Let's get that up another dozen.


 :tiphat: (Those 13 likes are a lot more than any of my previous videos, but it is also the one I've put the most work into - it took many hours to learn the parts - so I'm glad people appreciate it.)


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

As a desk drummer and comb & paper virtuoso I bow down to your skill(s) - to say what you have produced is impressive is a massive understatement - bravo!


----------



## Rikard Peterson (Jun 16, 2020)

*Mahlzeit!*

I've done desk drumming once. Well, drumming on a table at least. A brass quartet I played with decided that we'd try a percussion piece for four players using wooden spoons on tables. "Eine kleine Tischmusik". It took us a lot of work as none of us were percussionists and we wanted to play it without the sheet music, so we had to commit our parts to memory too (I wasn't used to playing anything without paper in front of me at the time), but it was so worth it! When we finally performed it on a concert (the horn players' graduation concert weirdly enough, even though she was a piano major) it was a big success.

I wonder if that piece is recorded by someone... Yes, there are many (and quite different!) versions on the 'Tube. Here's a good one: (Much better than how we played it) 





And another, with a bit more humour... 





Just one more because it was so fun to see the different versions (people really like to change up the middle section):


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Absolutely delightful!


----------

